# Schlauchboot-Kajak für die Ostsee (küstennah)



## Horn10 (23. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich weiß nicht, ob ihr es kennt, aber ich bin gerade total auf dem ,,Ich brauche ein Boot"-Trip!

Ein BellyBoat sagt mir nicht zu, da es sicherlich sehr Kalt wird und man damit so unflexibel bezüglich der Reichweite ist.
Richtig genial finde ich Sit on Top Kajaks! Leider fehlt mir die Möglichkeit der Lagerung sowie die des Transportes.

Die Lösung wäre da natürlich ein ,,aufblasbares SOT". Hat hier jemand Erfahrung damit? Haupteinsatzgebiet soll die Flensburger Förde, sowie der Sund in Sonderborg sein. Die offene Küste werde ich definitiv meiden, da das gerade als Anfänger mit so einem Teil zu riskant ist.

Ich besitze bereits ein aufblasbares Kajak, allerdings ist das so eins:

http://51.img-preis.de/1071948/Sport-Freizeit/Sport/Sevylor-Kajak-Tahiti-K79HF.jpg

Dies ist natürlich völlig ungeeignet für das Meer.

Mich würden mal Modelle interessieren, welche vielleicht auch schon getestet und für gut befunden wurden ^^
Preisrahmen ist schwer zu bestimmen...würde mal max. ca. 500€ in den Raum werfen.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende |wavey:


----------



## volkerm (23. November 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot-Kajak für die Ostsee (küstennah)*

Such mal ein wenig im Kajak- Angeln- Forum.


----------



## Hakumator (23. November 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot-Kajak für die Ostsee (küstennah)*

Schade kein neuer für die Bellybootfront, kann dir aber sagen, frieren tut man nicht. Man sorgt doch selber für den Antrieb! Ich bin öfters schon mit Belly auf dem Sund und in der Flensburger Förde unterwegs gewesen.Fangfotos 2010 010.jpg


----------



## Horn10 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot-Kajak für die Ostsee (küstennah)*



volkerma schrieb:


> Such mal ein wenig im Kajak- Angeln- Forum.



Coole Seite. Leider ist da niemand auf den selben trichter wie ich^^

@Hakumator: Petri, das sieht doch mal gut aus! Aber irgendwie kann ich mich mit einem bellyboat noch nicht so anfreunden


----------



## Hakumator (23. November 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot-Kajak für die Ostsee (küstennah)*

Ich kann dich auch nur bitten, wenn du mit dem Schlauchboot los willst, dann nur wirklich bei Ententeich. Habe leider mein zweites Belly verkauft, hätte dich sonst mal mitgenommen. Das Foto ist in der Flensburger Innenförde entstanden.


----------



## Horn10 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot-Kajak für die Ostsee (küstennah)*

Ich habe dir dies bezüglich mal eine PN geschickt


----------

